# d-link 514 router / verizon dsl / linksys wrt54g



## cmwarren (Apr 7, 2007)

I am going nuts here...ok. I have a westell 6100 dsl modem with verizon dsl. I also have a d-link 514 router...and I also have a linksys wrt54g router (just throwing the linksys in there, cause I thought someone may have a solution)

Any how, I currently have the westell and dlink running together fine. I have the westell set on PPPoe and. I have no problem getting online with this setup, BUT I can't release or renew my ip address on the d-link or the westell...why is this?

I have tried setting the westell up in bridge mode and then the d-link setup with dynamic IP. I registered the mac address of the westell in the d-link, turned off DHCP in the westell. But when I tried to go online I don't get anything.

Can someone either give me some step-by-step directions on how to configure the linksys or d-link to work with the westell set on bridge mode? Or is there some much easier way to be able to click a button on one of the units to get a new IP address from verizon?

Thanks,

Chad


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If it's running fine, why are you trying to release and renew the IP address? Are you doing this from the router's control panel for the Internet connection, or from your computer for the router's connection?


----------



## cmwarren (Apr 7, 2007)

well I am doing it from the routers control panel and the reason for the release adn renew is for a game we play online, long story, but its just easier to get a new ip address. I used to have my linksys wrt54g configured with a westell 6100 dsl modem, and I was able to login to the linksys and click DHCP Release and then DHCP Renew, but since I moved in with a new roommate we are using his dsl modem, and I can't remember how I configured the two before. I had the westell in full bridge mode and setup the linksys for Automatic COnfiguration-DHCP but now I can't get that to work. DOes anyone know how to specifically configure the wrt54g to work with the wetell 6100 in using the Auto Config-DHCP and pure bridge mode on the westell?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Maybe I am missing something here??

If the DSL modem is in bridge mode, all connected routers will need to be configured as PPPoE.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if it's running in bridge mode, there will only be "ONE" directly connected router. :smile:


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Reference to all routers was meant to mean any specific router that was configured and connected at a specific time as there was discussion of more than 1 router. 

Each time a router is connected, it will need to be configured for PPPoE with the DSL User Name and Password.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, I get it now. :smile:


----------

